# Oil Gas Mix



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Is there any way to test for sure that 2 stroke oil has been mixed in the gas, that has been put into a 2 stroke engine? Man brought in a chainsaw that was seized up. Gas tank was full of gs. I dumped the gas into a clean pan. The fuel was as clear as it could be. I pulled the muffler and could see the score marks on the side of the cylinder. Told the man the saw had been run without oil in the gas. He swears that he mixed the gas. Got quite belligerent with me. I was wondering if there is a test that would prove there was no oil in the gas. Thanks for your help.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.b3cfuelsolutions.com/B3C_Gas_Test_Kit_Overview.pdf


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have done a very unscientific test in the past and it actually seems to work and cost about 2cents, take a piece of clean paper towel or paper shop towel and put about 5-10 drops of the gas on one spot on the towel, on another area do the same with known gas oil mix and another with straight gas, allow it to dry for an hour or so, you will see the known gas mix will leave a mark as if it is wet from the oil, straight gas will not and then go from there as far as the customers gas. I used to draw a circle and mark each one to make sure I was reading them correctly.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

in the uk we have this test kit
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-STROKE-...arden_GardenPowerTools_CA&hash=item3f0ee9c719

must have something similar in the usa i would think

bill


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Mixed fuel should have a darker tint to it. Kind of blue in color.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Rentahusband said:


> Mixed fuel should have a darker tint to it. Kind of blue in color.


There are many different colors of dye's used in 2 - Cycle engine oils, green, red, blue, etc. So color can be an indicator, but there are also mix oils without dye so this does not always tell the story. Super lean multi ratio oils such as amsoil have so little mixed with the fuel, that even with a dye it's hard to tell a color change in the mixed fuel.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> There are many different colors of dye's used in 2 - Cycle engine oils, green, red, blue, etc. So color can be an indicator, but there are also mix oils without dye so this does not always tell the story. Super lean multi ratio oils such as amsoil have so little mixed with the fuel, that even with a dye it's hard to tell a color change in the mixed fuel.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

